# Honda GVC160



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have a craftsman self propelled lawn mower with a Honda engine. The Carb is a GVC160. I can get it to fire and run for a few seconds and then it dies. The carb has been cleaned numerous times and appears to be working fine. This carb has 3 or more gaskets that are pretty torn up. My question is , could this be the problem of it not running for longer than a few seconds or is there something else that I may be missing? On the fuel bowl there is a "drain plug" but I did not see any little orfices in it . Please help, I am thanking you in advance.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a link to the carb trouble shooting chart.Bad gaskets could definitely be a source of your problem.All three gaskets and the insulator block must all line up correctly to work.

http://www.honda-engines-eu.com/documents/10912/31055/1480/cb2c546e-cf89-48f5-aee5-11182f91814c


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

I am going to get new gaskets for this in the morning and will report back tomorrow night if it works or not. Thank You for the link .


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

Things have not changed after replacing gaskets, still fires, runs for a few seconds and then dies!!!


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

If the new gaskets didn't take care of the problem, then there is still something going on inside the carburetor. When you cleaned it out, did you remove the main jet and nozzle tube and make sure they were clear and open?


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes. there should be no reason for it not to start. I will take it apart again tomorrow to see if I can see something and clean it again.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Most of the carburetors for GC engines are less then $30.00, so you may want to just consider replacing the carburetor rather then spending a lot of time trying to make it work.


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

But then , where is the challenge? I mean anyone can replace a carb with a new one, but then will they have learned anything? just saying.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

rickyjoseph701 said:


> But then , where is the challenge? I mean anyone can replace a carb with a new one, but then will they have learned anything? just saying.


How many times do you want to take it apart and clean it? You stated that it has been cleaned numerous times and now the torn up gaskets have been replaced with no improvement. You have taken the challange to fix the problem with no luck. I assume there is a choke on this unit? Does it run any better with the choke on? If it does, then there is still an issue with a restricted orifice in the carb. Make sure all of the holes in the main jet/nozzle are open. Have you tried loosining the gas cap? If loosining the gas cap helps, then the vent on the gas cap is blocked. Is there a fuel shut off valve that may be partially closed? If you are sure the carb is perfectly clean, gaskets are in the right order/direction and the gas cap is venting properly, then for $30 I see the lesson learned here is to just replace the carb.


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have replaced the gaskets in the order the link shows and yes it has a choke on it, but it is set to manufacturer's spec and can not be changed ,At least I can't figure out how to change it. I have tried everything rentahusband has recommended and it still fires ,and runs for a few seconds and dies. The only improvement that I have found, is that sometimes it sounds as though it is running at a higher rpm than it should. It almost sounds as though it will continue to run, but it dies. I have also followed everyone elses assistance in this matter.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Will the engine restart immediately after it dies? Do you have a new spark plug in it (NGK BPR5ES)? Have you put a spark checker on it to see if it is dieing because a lack of spark? It sounds like a low oil shut off switch problem,but this engine doesn't have one?


----------



## rickyjoseph701 (Oct 18, 2012)

I have replaced the spark plug with a new plug . it is difficult to start after it dies (needs 3-5 pulls before it will start). It almost sounds and feels as though it is not firing all of the time. I will be back out working on it when the temps cool off some this afternoon. the oil is full.


----------



## bc9ltjj (Aug 3, 2013)

Is there a different diagram for Honda CGV 160 carbureator gasket assembly that includes the air filiter housing? In particular, where does the thin alumimum sheet gasket goes?


----------



## dawgpile (Apr 28, 2008)

*Alternate theory of the crime!*

For giggles and grins, you didn't comment on the history prior to the problem. Had this been working properly at one time and after some event, or passage of time, it developed the problem? Where I'm going with this is a possible partially sheared flywheel key. Perhaps it's not a carb issue at all. I've seen some pretty oddball behaviors depending on the actual degree of shear, if present.

However, if it developed after a mere passage of time, then it more than likely remains a fuel as opposed to ignition problem.

Something to muddy the water a bit ..... Good Luck!


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

bc9ltjj said:


> Is there a different diagram for Honda CGV 160 carbureator gasket assembly that includes the air filiter housing? In particular, where does the thin alumimum sheet gasket goes?


Hello and welcome to Hobby Talk.Are you talking about item # 23 in the picture attached to post # 2 above?


----------



## bc9ltjj (Aug 3, 2013)

*Honda lawn mower CGV160 from Sears*

OK, here is the story. My lawn mower, Honda CGV160 was bought from Sears last summer. The mower started with one pull. I was quite happy. However,this year it did not start with even many pulls. But I was able to start by flooding the engine(by tipping it over sideways - I was desperate). Sears told me it would cost more than $200 to repair -almost as expensive as new one. I took apart and cleaned the carburetor and put them together - my carburetor does not have a couple of screws as this one so I am not sure if I put those gaskets together correctly. There is an aluminum gasket, thick plastic gasket - I should have paid more attention. Anyway, to start the engine, I no longer have to tip over the lawn mower. A big improvement. But I still need to spray the carburetor with the carburetor fluid to start the engine. What can I do next? I have several small engine and I want to be able to repair them, too. Thank you for your advice. Kevin


----------

